# vos avis



## bubsy76 (3 Novembre 2013)

je voudrais acheter un ipad air 

que pensées vous de ce dernier modèle de chez Apple


----------



## lineakd (3 Novembre 2013)

@bubsy76, c'est ta première tablette?
Elle est magnifique.


----------



## Larme (3 Novembre 2013)

Je pense que c'est une bonne tablette. Tu peux trouver plusieurs tests sur le net.
Maintenant, à quel genre de question tu voudrais qu'on te réponde exactement ?

Si passer de l'iPad 4 à un iPad Air est légitime ?
Si c'est le cas, je dirais que non. L'iPad 4 est une très bonne tablette, encore plus que fonctionnelle. L'iPad Air n'a rien de quoi forcer à un renouvellement.


----------



## TonyT (3 Novembre 2013)

J'ai pu tester l'iPad Air à la FNAC, je ne sais pas si ça vient de moi, mais j'ai l'impression que l'écran est beaucoup moins solide qu'avant. Quand on toque dessus avec les ongles, ça a plutôt tendance à faire un bruit de plastique, par rapport aux anciens modèles (je possède un iPad 2, et j'ai tout de suite senti la différence). J'ai aussi tenté d'appuyer (pas trop fort non plus) sur cet écran, et à la manière d'un écran plat de bureau, les pixels se sont mis à changer de couleur, alors que sur un iPad 2 je n'ai jamais constaté cela.

Savez-vous si un autre matériau que le verre a été utilisé pour protéger l'écran de ce nouvel iPad ?

Mis à part ça, je rejoins lineakd et Larme, c'est une très bonne tablette, mais si tu possèdes déjà un iPad 3 ou 4, ça ne vaut pas le coup de la changer. Si tu possèdes un iPad 2 ou 1, tu constatera un gain assez important de rapidité.
Si tu possèdes une tablette Androïd, je ne saurai pas te répondre  Et si tu n'as pas de tablette du tout, que tu comptes utiliser l'iPad pour internet, multimédia, jouer à tous types de jeux, prends l'iPad Air, oui, ou le mini avec écran retina, si tu n'as pas besoin de beaucoup de puissance, tu peux te rabattre sur un iPad mini ou un ipad 2.


----------



## ragadomire (3 Novembre 2013)

Même impression que toi TonyT, ça m'avait fait la même impression en passant de mon iPad 3 au mini... Sûrement un verre plus fin pour le poids


----------



## lineakd (3 Novembre 2013)

tonyT a dit:
			
		

> J'ai aussi tenté d'appuyer (pas trop fort non plus) sur cet écran, et à  la manière d'un écran plat de bureau, les pixels se sont mis à changer  de couleur, alors que sur un iPad 2 je n'ai jamais constaté cela.


@tonyt, l'écran est aussi beau que mon ancien ipad de 3ème génération et je n'ai pas ce problème d'écran. 


			
				tonyT a dit:
			
		

> si tu n'as pas besoin de beaucoup de puissance, tu peux te rabattre sur un iPad mini ou un ipad 2.


Il serait dommage de partir sur ces anciens appareils. Surtout qu'on peut trouver des ipad 4 avec une centaine d'euros de rabais sur le refurb d'apple ou en occase sur le web.


			
				tonyT a dit:
			
		

> mais si tu possèdes déjà un iPad 3 ou 4, ça ne vaut pas le coup de la changer


Pour le 4 peut-être mais j'ai changé le 3 pour l'air pour le design (j'ai adoré l'ipad mini), pour la légèreté, le lighting, les nouveaux processeurs et la prise en main de l'engin.


----------



## Le Mascou (4 Novembre 2013)

Enfin personnellement je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous les gars. J'avais l'iPad 3 et je suis passé au Air : ma vie a changé (rien que ça ) ! 

Le poids, c'est vraiment hyper important pour une tablette ; et une fois qu'on a franchit le cap de ce nouvel iPad, impossible de revenir en arrière. J'ai l'impression d'avoir une brique dans la main avec mon iPad 3 !

Donc oui, je maintiens que l'iPad Air vaut le changement (alors que j'aurais dit non pour l'iPad 3 vers le 4, qui n'apportait 'que' des perf). Allez faire le test en magasin


----------



## Lauange (5 Novembre 2013)

Je viens de passer de l'Ipad 2 à l'Ipad Air. Le changement est incontestable sur l'paisseur, le poids et surtout l'écran. En revanche, au touché de l'écran, j'ai la sensation de tapoter sur une tablette Samsung Galaxy. Hormis cela, je ne regrette absolument pas ce changement.


----------



## cillab (8 Novembre 2013)

Le Mascou a dit:


> Enfin personnellement je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous les gars. J'avais l'iPad 3 et je suis passé au Air : ma vie a changé (rien que ça ) !
> 
> Le poids, c'est vraiment hyper important pour une tablette ; et une fois qu'on a franchit le cap de ce nouvel iPad, impossible de revenir en arrière. J'ai l'impression d'avoir une brique dans la main avec mon iPad 3 !
> 
> Donc oui, je maintiens que l'iPad Air vaut le changement (alors que j'aurais dit non pour l'iPad 3 vers le 4, qui n'apportait 'que' des perf). Allez faire le test en magasin




 absolument d'accord avec toi c'est vraiment du plaisir par rapport a mon ipad 2
il n'y a pas photo    que du plaisir


----------



## Nawfal (10 Novembre 2013)

Contrairement à beaucoup et au test de macg. Je n'ai pas été si emballe que ça quand j'ai eu mon ipad air. Les tests disaient qu'il est incroyablement léger et fin etc.  Eh ben j'avais pas cette impression. 
Ce n'est pas la même impression que quand on acheté un MacBook Air pour la première fois ou la c'était un choc. 


Il est léger et un peu plus fin. Avec un Smart Cover la sensation de légèreté et de  finesse disparaît. 


Il est cependant très beau et très réactif. iWork et iLife c'est la grande classe. 
L'autonomie est toujours aussi bonne. L'écran est magnifique quoi qu'il dégage une sensation de fragilité. 


Je suis finalement très content de mon ipad air


----------

